# Peach fuzz on face...to shave or not to shave?



## godfreygirl

*I use a magnifying mirror because I need reading glasses. I can see a LOT of very light peach fuzz on my face...all over...cheeks, forehead and so on. It shows up more with even light powder applied, so I've been shaving it with a thin layer of Noxema smoothed on my face. Does anyone else have this problem and do you shave it, leave it, or what? Thanks for the input.




*


----------



## Bec688

OMG... whatever you do.. DO NOT SHAVE the fine hair on your face, it's called velous hair. It's all over our bodies, we need it for warmth! If you want to get rid of it, try waxing, NOT shaving! I have a client who made the tragic mistake of shaving the "peach fuzz" off of her cheeks.. and she is paying for it now, it stimulated the hair, it started growing thicker and more course.. and now she get stubble like men do and has to get her face waxed tio control it.


----------



## magneticheart

Yeah I agree with Bec, DON'T shave it. The hair now will be like soft fluff. If you shave it it'll become spikey stubble and it'll be much thicker. Everyone has hair on their face but if it's bothering you you could try waxing or facial hair removal cream. Nair does a special facial one but I don't know how good it is.


----------



## Adrienne

I know that it comes out thicker and darker but i thought it was due to the fact that the hair prior to that had been bleached by the sun throughout the years and thinned as oppose to new hair which would be thicker and darker due to that reason? How can hair be stimulation to grow by just shaving?

I don't know but it seems like the myth of cutting your hair will make it grow faster. Isn't hair technically dead?


----------



## magosienne

Hmm, concerning the face, i would rather think like Bec said it stimulates the hair. Waxing seems more like an option.


----------



## Ashley

I agree with Bec, don't shave it! It probably isn't as noticeable as you think. If powder seems to stick to it, maybe you can spray your face with a finishing spray after powdering.


----------



## Jinx

Shaving creates a blunt end on the hair making it APPEAR thicker.

Plus you have scratchy stubble. You are asking for way more trouble and maintenence by shaving.

Wax or Nair/Veet is your better option.


----------



## prettylynn

I remember reading somewhere that shaving does not change the color or thickness of the hair because that is already predetermined, it appears thicker like jinx said. You could try the sally hanson facial hair remover, it is very gentle.


----------



## Bec688

You are right girls, shaving DOESN'T make your hair grow back thicker. However, when you start removing your velous hair, in some cases it will stimulate the hair and the hair can change from velous hair, to active hair. That's more what I am talking about.


----------



## godfreygirl

*OH NO....OMG from me too!! Thank you SO much for telling me that...I had NO idea. I will never shave my peach fuzz again! I will try the Sally Hanson Facial Hair Remover, the VEET or waxing....the hair removers first. Thank you very much for 'setting me straight' on this. All you girls here are the BEST!!*


----------



## Ali07

Shaving doesnt make it grow back thick it just appears that way because its all growing back at once, but I agree DONT shave it, if you really dont like it get it waxed.


----------



## Aniger86

I think shaving it is not a good solution, might make them coarser like the girls suggested, probably try waxing or threading? Threading is said to be a very good solution if you want to remove hairs from the face. My mom has had it done before and likes the result.


----------



## Karren

Yeah!! From someone who has to shave every day!! It sucks!! I'd look into laser hair removal only if your hair is dark enough.. Light, red or grey hair doesn't work so well.. Or electrolsys... Either way its permenant.. Shaving just makes it worse and I've tried plucking and that's not a good long term option either..


----------



## homongsteve

*Peach fuzz on face can be cured by Laser Hair Removal in Toronto it is far more better than shaving .*


----------



## bC_0614

yea like everyone has said....shaving is not a good idea. lol and hair removal cream is ok but after awhile it seems to have the same affects as shaving and can irritate ur skin, from my experiance. for the face, depending how thick or dark it is, bleaching would be a really good option


----------



## homongsteve

Thank you for the reply .


----------



## buttoneyes

If the peach fuzz is really light, I'd personally just leave it because it's not worth the hassle since it's not noticeable. If it really bothers you though, you could go get your whole face threaded. It'll hurt a little bit but the pain is really minimal and it definitely will not hurt as much as waxing (OUCH!). You could probably even thread the peach fuzz yourself...all you need is some thread. There are a lot of helpful videos on Youtube that can teach you how to do this. It's very easy but just be careful near your eyebrows and eyelashes!


----------



## kuuipo415

yea I would take the shaving route...hair grows back blunt and it may cause ingrown hairs!! eek! I'd suggest using depilatories for sensitive skin?


----------



## ryancm0822

What about just trimming the hair on the face with a pair of hair scissors.. Or would that have the same effects also?


----------



## pinksugar

I'd just leave it. Everyone has it and unless it's particularly long or particularly noticeable, I wouldnt bother about it


----------



## ryancm0822

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd just leave it. Everyone has it and unless it's particularly long or particularly noticeable, I wouldnt bother about it




Thanks! ..Yea Ive left it for 19 years, and mine just happens to be the long ones you're talking about. Haha. Which is why Im wondering if just kind of clipping it would be bad?..


----------



## esha

if it's white, and really blond just leave it. But you said they were long so just clipping them with a pair of scissors is fine. Or just pluck em?


----------



## Karren

If its only a few just pluck them.. But don't even thunking about plucking a large area.. I did a test area on my jaw where I epilated it and after 2 months I'm still dealing with ingrown hairs.. Dunb..


----------



## ryancm0822

Originally Posted by *esha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if it's white, and really blond just leave it. But you said they were long so just clipping them with a pair of scissors is fine. Or just pluck em? thanks!!


----------



## MissMaryMac

Originally Posted by *godfreygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *OH NO....OMG from me too!! Thank you SO much for telling me that...I had NO idea. I will never shave my peach fuzz again! I will try the Sally Hanson Facial Hair Remover, the VEET or waxing....the hair removers first. Thank you very much for 'setting me straight' on this. All you girls here are the BEST!!*



Be sure to do a test patch, all face hair removers burn me, i know a girl who got burned too, trying to get rid of her "sideburns". be careful.


----------



## XOffendr

Long story short: Shaved my peach fuzz once. Broke out in cystic acne all over my cheeks, due to ingrown hairs and spreading bacteria. Biggest zits of my life. Took months to clear.

Terrible. Please, don't do it.

Wax.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon

get it waxed, the waxing will weaken the folicle and over time you will have les peach fuzz that is finer.

also waxing last's longer and if it really bothers you they make these hair buffers for like 5 dollars that you can use in between waxing


----------



## Fataliya

I've got it. Mine is blonde, but it got thicker after my last three pregnancies..I tried waxing mine with those Sally Hansen pre-waxed strips and I got a rash, so I just leave mine now.

No one has ever said anything about it, so I'm assuming no one has noticed.


----------



## esha

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif also waxing last's longer and if it really bothers you they make these hair buffers for like 5 dollars that you can use in between waxing I heard those hair buffers are not good at all. People have used them and within hours broke out in red bumps and the hair grows back fast too.


----------



## reesesilverstar

Oh my goodness. I tried to get rid of some on my chin as a test spot using the threading method, and I have real HAIR there. Prolly 6 strands, but they're thick and long and DAAAAARK. Do NOT remove them.


----------



## perlanga

I've had a problem w/ hair all over my face (thick, black hair at that), and I think the best thing is to go to a local salon and have it waxed. It last 1-2 months and runs anywhere form 15-25 bucks. I waxed my own face for years and it took a huge toll on my skin. I'm finally getting my smooth skin back. I also used dipilatories, and they burned my face. I wouldn't go back to either.


----------



## MissMaryMac

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif get it waxed, the waxing will weaken the folicle and over time you will have les peach fuzz that is finer.
also waxing last's longer and if it really bothers you they make these hair buffers for like 5 dollars that you can use in between waxing

gawd those face buffers burn me also, be careful


----------



## Asocialisten

I myself have lanugo hair all over my body. And I can't decide what to do with it. Shaving would be a hassle, and I don't feel like wazxing and plucking, because it's all over my entire body, even my face. The hairs are thankfully very light, so for the time being I'll just leave it alone.


----------



## christinababy

Well, im 13 and im light skinned...so i shaved my upperlip only and it didnt grow back think or darker...it grew back the exact same eand it grows every 2 weeks.


----------



## TattooGoddess

What you have is called Vellus. This is normal for everyone. Don't shave it. It wont do anything and can cause it to darken. Your best option is Waxing on a reg. basis. Or sugaring Once the waxing catches up with your hair cycle ( anagen,catagen,telogen phases) it will grow in what seems like slower. ( you are catching all the hairs at the begging faze of growth) If you really dont like it you can always go for lazer hair removal.


----------



## reesesilverstar

Yea if I get rich, I'm so getting laser hair removal. Those 6 hairs REFUSE to go away... I thought plucking was suppose to thin it out.

Next time I'm going to wax them.


----------



## bethany12345678

thank you for ur good information i nwas thinking about shving it toay..but im glad tht i went and typed it inon gooogle u guys are so helpul and do notSHAVE IT WAX IT


----------



## divadoll

Unless the hairs are dark, I would leave it alone.


----------



## Leylani

Shaving peach fuzz is something a lot of women do these days.

And it will not make the fuzz turn into coarse hair. I have done this for years, about every second month or so. Absolutely no stubble detected. I`m a blonde btw, it might be harder to get away with this if your hair is dark.

Research dermaplaning.


----------



## liz55661

I looked up the sally hansen facial hair remover and i found out it got really bad reviews and eaten left a scar on someone's upper lip. I probably would not recommend that product.


----------

